

JSIL: CIL to Javascript Compiler - tilt
https://github.com/kevingadd/JSIL

======
julius
Also check out the demos at <http://jsil.org/>

The developer has implemented very basic functionality[1] of the XNA library
(so there are games :D).

Programming a complete game in .NET (super-powerful IDEs, with code-completion
and integrated debuggers, profiles is nice), then deploying it to the Web is a
pretty cool thing. Of course this project is not nearly as mature[2] as GWT.

But I like the approach of compiling bytecode better, than GWTs Java
compilations. Many cool .NET languages exist (like F#), which you can use that
way.

[1]: that's basically it
[https://github.com/kevingadd/JSIL/blob/master/Libraries/JSIL...](https://github.com/kevingadd/JSIL/blob/master/Libraries/JSIL.XNACore.js)

[2]: page says "JSIL is still in development. You will hit bugs."

------
Rauchg
Also check out the author's blog, which has articles about the creation of
this compiler and some of the challenges involved.

<http://www.luminance.org/>

------
rdhatch
JSIL is awesome. It's exactly in the direction we want. .NET client-side code.

We are hoping Kevin & the JSIL community follow the Knockout JS approach, with
HTML5 databinding to ViewModels written in C#, compiled to Javascript.

Just think - C# ViewModels calling a WCF service, from Javascript. Pretty
awesome direction.

Ryan

------
js4all
This is pretty impressive.

------
pktm
Full disclosure: I'm a Mac guy.

I don't understand why I'd want this, though I would desperately love to
understand why one would. Can anyone help?

Please & thank you.

